# Morel Men UNITE!



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

To any of you out there who have never had the pleasure of popping one of these bad boys into your mouth... I am sincerely sorry. Anyone who loves mushrooms (Morels in particular) check in. WHERE YOU AT?









Here's a batch I just cooked up


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

mouthwatering!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh man! I used to do a lot of mushrooming but now I'm scared since my wife's aunt died of a liver infection from eating wild mushrooms. Not wanting to discourage anyone who knows what they're doing though. Them things look delicious!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Oh man! I used to do a lot of mushrooming but now I'm scared since my wife's aunt died of a liver infection from eating wild mushrooms. Not wanting to discourage anyone who knows what they're doing though. Them things look delicious!


Wow dude, that's really rough. I have never even gotten sick from eating mushrooms. I have eaten them every year for as long as I can remember too. I know the difference between the one's you are supposed to eat and the one's you aren't. And if I am ever in doubt, I don't eat that shi*.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

AHHH! MY OTHER PASSION!!! I'm a mycophile in the worst way dude....I've got it BAD!! I've got family in Oregon, & just up until a couple years ago, went up EVERY YEAR to go mushroom hunting!! Oh man, I've gotta keep this short; my posts are long as it is, I could write a book on this....long story (think pages) short, I LOVE mushrooms...eat at least a couple different lends at every meal! I'll PM you a few morel specific recipes when I have a little more time here. In Iowa, you could probably try them all! My aunt over-nights me some after every successful hunt (she's got several top-secret patches), & I'm in ecstasy when they arrive...what others do you fancy? I only wild harvest the ones I'm 110% certain about, as I kind of like my liver (it's got a lot of beer to process for me). I'm always on the fence between chanterelles & morels as my favourite, as they're both kind of hard to come by in WNY without paying hefty (but well worth it) prices. Aside from the WCs, I grow shiitake, maitake, yamabushiitake, & oysters, pretty consistently, though the middle two I always run out of between flushes. You like any of the polypores? I make tea out of ganadoderms & turkey tails, but I'll saute chicken of the woods, as I find it growing wild around here from time to time...so crazy you brought this up, I'd have never thought I'd see a thread on the topic here...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...if you're really into mushrooms, check out fungiperfecti.com. it's Paul Stametes site, so you know it's terrific...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...as an aside, my daughter came running up to me in the store one day asking if she could have this charecter figure for one of her video games...check it out, it's my avatar! Wild, no? My two passions wrapped into one!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I don't eat them but been on many many shroom hunts, You have fried them perfectly.

I have grown and eaten psilopsiban?? ones, they came in a kit.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> I don't eat them but been on many many shroom hunts, You have fried them perfectly.
> I have grown and eaten psilopsiban?? ones, they came in a kit.


Yeah, but years ago; I used to order the spores from psilocybfanaticus before the federalies took em' down, but never the kits; I'd just start them on agar, then use the agar to inoculate rye grain, & then hay. When thehawkseye.com entered the scene with a variety of strains, I jumped to the azurescens strain, & just grew them out on wood chips without the hassle of clean rooms & thousands of dollars of lab equipment. That's going back years though; I wouldn't even mess around now...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...just to be clear, I "liked" the part of your comment where you said they were fried perfectly. I shouldnt have bitten on the other part, & advise against their growing & consumption; what gets you off is a toxin with yet unknown effects on the liver during metabolism. Also, the laws can be VERY strict depending on where you are, so unless you'd rather spend a good portion of your kid's life behind bars...


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I love mushrooms. Love them fried in butter. Delicious.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

The Warrior said:


> I love mushrooms. Love them fried in butter. Delicious.





Jeff Lazerface said:


> You have fried them perfectly.


Quick dip in some Egg wash, battered in crushed up saltine crackers, and then fried in butter until they are nice and crispy on the outside. Easily my favorite food ever, which is tragic since they are only available for a couple months of the year. Thanks for the kind words about my technique Jeff. I've been doing it for years 



Tentacle Toast said:


> AHHH! MY OTHER PASSION!!! I'm a mycophile in the worst way dude....I've got it BAD!! I've got family in Oregon, & just up until a couple years ago, went up EVERY YEAR to go mushroom hunting!! Oh man, I've gotta keep this short; my posts are long as it is, I could write a book on this....long story (think pages) short, I LOVE mushrooms...eat at least a couple different lends at every meal! I'll PM you a few morel specific recipes when I have a little more time here. In Iowa, you could probably try them all! My aunt over-nights me some after every successful hunt (she's got several top-secret patches), & I'm in ecstasy when they arrive...what others do you fancy? I only wild harvest the ones I'm 110% certain about, as I kind of like my liver (it's got a lot of beer to process for me). I'm always on the fence between chanterelles & morels as my favourite, as they're both kind of hard to come by in WNY without paying hefty (but well worth it) prices. Aside from the WCs, I grow shiitake, maitake, yamabushiitake, & oysters, pretty consistently, though the middle two I always run out of between flushes. You like any of the polypores? I make tea out of ganadoderms & turkey tails, but I'll saute chicken of the woods, as I find it growing wild around here from time to time...so crazy you brought this up, I'd have never thought I'd see a thread on the topic here...


I have only tried Morels, goats' beard, and the naughty ones, but I love every wild mushroom I have ever tasted. It seems like you really know your stuff TT.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

mmmm mushrooms :drool: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome, I'm a myco head as well, but unfortunately for me, have never had the pleasure of eating a morel.......... I feel I am missing out. They don't grow here.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't stress NOT EATING just any wild mushroom enough; people die with seasonal regularity from eating mushrooms of which they're unsure. The sad part about most poisonings (aside from death) is that by the time symptoms manifest, the damage is more often than not, usually done. There are some that misidentification is impossible (yamabushiitake, or lion's mane/pom-pom mushroom, Maitake, though there is a closely related, equally gourmet/medicinal species that could mistaken for), some that are harmless (there are no KNOWN poisonous puff balls or polypores), & some that are unlikely to be misidentified, but COULD be; the morel is one. There's a 'false morel' that looks strikingly similar, & will kill you swiftly, but isn't "hollow" like true morels...when in doubt, leave it be! There's also an entire category called LBMs, or "Little Brown Mushrooms" that should NEVER EVER be eaten without thorough identification from an expert...gill structure, spore color, & lots of other things have to be evaluated prior to consumption, or a bitter taste is the LEAST of your worries. My heart gets toasty seeing all thes folks who relish mushrooms, just please, be REAL cautious when it comes to eating wild collected mushrooms.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I love them, but dont have them in this area! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife makes a great spaghetti sauce that uses mushrooms and no meat. Mmmm... delicious!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> My wife makes a great spaghetti sauce that uses mushrooms and no meat. Mmmm... delicious!


Portobellos substitute meat for me rather often; one of my favourite things to do is brush them with oil, then fill the gills with pesto & grill...eats like a steak, no joke...


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > My wife makes a great spaghetti sauce that uses mushrooms and no meat. Mmmm... delicious!
> ...


Or de-gill em and fill them with cream cheese and crab meat. That's delicious too. Amazing how simple little fungi can be so dang tasty.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the only time ill eat a mushroom is when they are on a pizza.  sad, i know.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> the only time ill eat a mushroom is when they are on a pizza.  sad, i know.


Sad, shocking, & appalling...LoL a lot of folks have a low mushroom tolerance, for some reason...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > the only time ill eat a mushroom is when they are on a pizza.  sad, i know.
> ...


its not a tolerance issue, i just never been around an area to go mushroom gathering. so the only ones i know of are in the store . living in a desert, the only mushrooms you see are on mario bros. video games.


----------

